# North Bay / Petaluma Rides - Trinity Grade Route



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I am looking to branch out from my usual rides starting in Petaluma which usually involve Pt. Reyes, Tomales Bay, Chileno, Nicasio etc..

I would like to try some rides to the North and East, especially Trinity Grade. Is there a decent way to get from Petaluma over to Sonoma? Does Sonoma Mountain Road go all the way through? Is it in decent condition for road bikes? 

How about Bennett Valley Road to Warm Springs Road? 

Thanks


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I haven't been there in years, but last time I was there I did Sonoma Mountain Road. It's a good climb, not exactly easy, which is my kind of road. When I was there there was a slide at the top that took out the road. There were huge gashes in the road and horribly twisted pavement, but I walked across with no problems. I guess that's been fixed now, but there may be some other issues to contend with:

http://roadwarrior.blogs.pressdemocrat.com/10813/are-dirt-roads-the-future/


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

looks like it did a month ago

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/71905488


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

sonoma mountain road is open all the way through. i'ld probably go up petaluma hill road to roberts road to sonoma mountain road and pop over to glen ellen. i'ld also recommend going up cavedale instead of trinity - less cars. 

or i guess you can get to sonoma from petaluma from the southern route, but other then the 116, i'm not sure what roads you'ld take. then go up arnold road to glen ellen before cutting over to the 12.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Great - thanks for the info.


----------



## rawkev (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonoma mountain road is great. Goes right through. Nice descent coming down the other side too! I've found that there are very few cars on Trinity. It's a nice climb with much better pavement than Cavedale. Just be careful coming down(obviously) looking out for cars. Cavedale is not to be ignored though, great climb, nice narrow road, good views, and virtually no traffic. A nice loop is to climb up Cavedale then descend down Trinity. If you look on the map you will see how it connects. Another great climb afew km further up the highway is Los Alamos Rd. One of my favorite climbs in the County. Also...head further up highway 12 until you get to Calistoga rd. Head up Calistoga rd and take a right on St.Helena Rd. It's a grand climb but worth it. It eventually turns into Spring Mountain rd. where you will descend into St.Helena. Head south on the 128 and take a right on Oakville Grade rd. Another great climb which brings you to the top of Trinity. This is an epic ride so bring a TON of food. Especially if you have to ride back to Petaluma after.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Just an update on this for anyone interested. Sonoma Mountain Rd. does go through but there is an unpaved/gravel part and portions of the pavement are pretty torn up. I generally take Sonoma Mountain Rd. to Bennett Valley Road to Warm Springs rather than Sonoma Mountain Rd. if I plan to head over to do Trinity Rd.

This past weekend I climbed Cavedale Rd for the first time. Climb was long but not as steep as I expected. Pavement is really torn up at places so it breaks your concentration. Hardly any traffic to speak of. Worst part was last two miles of up and down as it was impossible to get up to speed on the down parts with tree cover obscuring the numerous potholes. 

Bike Ride Profile | - Pressley - Bennett Valley - Cavedale near | Times and Records | Strava


A great climb near Petaluma is Lichau Rd. just off of Pressly/Roberts Road. It's a dead end so traffic is not bad. There are some significantly steep parts but nothing like the top of Pine Flat Rd. Total climb is 3.8 miles 6.8% grade but the first mile does not have much climbing. Pavement is not nearly as bad as Cavedale but is typical for Sonoma County. 

Bike Ride Profile | Lichau, Pressley near | Times and Records | Strava


----------

